# Division gear on E-Bay (go buy Zero Hour CDs)



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 12, 2006)

After witnessing the scariest playing we've seen in a looong time last night... in the name of Zero Hour.... I think we're all quiting our instruments and picking up kazoos.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 12, 2006)

SWEEEEET, shotgun noodles KXK.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 12, 2006)

Tonight, they're at The Hook in Manhattan. The bands: The Void, Suspyre, Odin's Court , and ZERO HOUR!!! Show starts at 6.

I'm filling in for OC's drummer tonight, so i'm making the trek to NY. 

Zero Hour.....
Singer harvested tate's vocal chords
bassist has hammer fingers
guitarist warms up with 7-string 128th note sweeps at 300bpm
drummer is going to hand my kit back to me in splinters tonight.

Some info from The Hook:

For those of you coming from Manhattan, you can take the A or F train to JAY ST. & take the #61 bus. It drops you off 2 blocks away On COMMERCE ST & VAN BRUNT ST. 

The bus stop is on the corner of JAY ST. & WILLOUGHBY ST.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 12, 2006)

Cool, I'll take one of your Mesa cabinets.

Sounds like I need to check out this Zero Hour band!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 12, 2006)

Zero Hour was completely insane last night - spectacular players, and fantastic guys. I had been humbled by Necrophagist the night before, but ZH just makes me want to quit - they're on another level.

http://www.myspace.com/zerohourband - for those of you in Europe, they're going to be touring there with Into Eternity in a couple of weeks. I can't imagine the insanity...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2006)

Zero Hour is good stuff  Wish I could have made the trek down to catch that show...


----------



## noodles (Nov 12, 2006)

Zero Hour made me want quit playing guitar in favor of playing video games instead. Between the two brothers--Jasun on guitar, and his twin brother Troy on bass--there was enough talent in that band to start a jazz project. Jasun was screwing around at sound check, comping chords. Troy sweep taps like a mad man. Yes, you read that right, he actually sweep taps a five string bass, without a pick. I watched him spend thirty minutes warming up, not two feet away from me while I was drinking a beer with his brother, and I still can't figure out what his right hand is doing. The two of them are probably in the top five most talented people I have seen in my entire life. I'm talking Chris Broderick good.

That would be enough to make the band worth watching, but then you have the drummer. The guy grooves so amazingly well, that you forget the songs are all in the time signature of random odd numbers over four. At one point, Mike asked me what time sig the current riff was in, because he couldn't figure it out. I told him I stopped attempting to count around the third song. The guy was all snare/bass/cymbal patterns that were based in jazz, but fueled by metal. He is the easiest to over look, since he does nothing flashy. Then you remember that was playing some stuff that was in 19/8, but with a halftime feel that really made it 9.5/4, and your brain slowly twists in half.

There new vocalist sounds like he beat up 1980's Geoff Tate and stole his voice and passion. It was so completely unexpected, considering that it came from a guy who could have passed for Dino's younger cousin. Just some totally nondescript looking dude, until he got on stage and shattering glasses behind the bar.

These guys have to rank in the top 5 most talented bands I have ever seen. I saw Necro-fucking-phagist the night before. I thought my jaw couldn't fall any lower.

The icing on the cake? They loved Division, and bought us beers when we got off stage. They told us how great we were and that we'd be a tough act to follow. Completely down to earth and completely humble about their abilities. They literally had to kick us out of the club and lock the door.


----------



## Jason (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow I'm intruiged.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 12, 2006)

I LOVE the music, thanks for making me aware of this band. Just cant stand the guys voice.


----------



## Leon (Nov 12, 2006)

metal fueling jazz riffs = a must!

[action=Leon]checks them out.[/action]


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2006)

I will definitely check these guys out myself, after seeing the vids posted by Noodles, in the other thread, I was very impressed. The singer, like Geoff Tate? Awesome. 

Have a great time filling in at the show!


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 13, 2006)

The guitarist is pretty damn shredding. He has a youtube vid on the myspace page which is an arpeggio with a scale part on the highest string. It's crazy sounding.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 13, 2006)

Jasun's just totally sick. Watching him warm up was a clinic by itself.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> Troy sweep taps like a mad man. Yes, you read that right, he actually sweep taps a five string bass, without a pick. I watched him spend thirty minutes warming up, not two feet away from me while I was drinking a beer with his brother, and I still can't figure out what his right hand is doing.



Noodles, check out the vid on their myspace site, when he plays slow, you can see that he does the sweeps with one finger per string... I just have no words...


----------



## noodles (Nov 13, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Noodles, check out the vid on their myspace site, when he plays slow, you can see that he does the sweeps with one finger per string... I just have no words...



There were a few time that I would have sworn he was brushing the strings with his middle finger, similar to a guitarist sweeping with a pick. His right hand boggled the mind.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 13, 2006)

The frightening thing about both Tipton brothers is how nonchalant they are while playing the most difficult shit imaginable. You kinda want to see them sweat a bit to play stuff like that, but nope, they don't have to.

+1 on them being cool guys. I bought the new CD at the show and struck up a nice conversation with Jasun at the merch booth--just a real regular dude. I had my Symphony X shirt on and he was expressing his admiration for Michael Romeo, even though Jasun's chops might be the best I've yet heard. If I could shred like Jasun, I'd probably be the biggest dickhead on Earth. 

Another +1 on the drummer. He was playing some really difficult and sophisticated stuff without ever going into Mike Portnoy "look at me!" territory. That whole band is just too goddamned talented.


----------



## Samer (Nov 13, 2006)

zero hour = best band ever!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 13, 2006)

the drummer was a headbanging monster the whole time. a hard hitting animal. he wears in-ear monitors and has pretty much just the bass coming in. Those two are so locked in tightly together is just fucking disgusting. it's nasty. melinda saw them in NY. she's my wife. she was amazed at how this 4-piece sounded sooooo huge in a tiny little club, with drums UNMIC'D.

+1 on the effortless look they put forth. it's spooky seeing these twins with the same mannerisms, go through these chops while just smiling with their eyes closed with slowly undulating bobble heads... it was like watching two stevie wonder heads in slow-mo. 

My favorite part about them is Chris the singer. His body language - just total passion for the music and the part and absolutley no metal-posing bullshit. both during and in-between vocal passages. and the slower melodic.. um... ballad-like passages were just jaw-droppingly beautiful.


----------



## Jerich (Nov 17, 2006)

Jasun and Zero Hour kick ass...great band with one of my favorite singers to Chris formerly of Power Of Omens.......


----------



## noodles (Nov 17, 2006)

This was my first time seeing Chris, and he totally owned.


----------

